# What happened to Andrew Bynum?



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anybody knows where is Andrew Bynum? is he ready for next season yet? training? partying?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Where's Bynum?
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=wheresbynum.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/wheresbynum.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ahhh aaha ha ahhahah.

That is some funny *** ****


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

Still can't see him LOL


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tmac235 said:


> Does anybody knows where is Andrew Bynum? is he ready for next season yet? training? partying?


I remember hearing in his exit interview that he was going to NY for some more rehab, then off to Atlanta to be with familly.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the actual question. He is rehabbing his knee still. Then when he is ready, he is going to NY to work with the same trainer he used last year, which is fine with me. He looked like a changed man coming into trainning camp last year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bahahahahah!! That **** is classic!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i found him! i found him!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

omg lol


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Where's Bynum?
> <a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=wheresbynum.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/wheresbynum.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome thread.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, haha, brilliance, repped. :lol:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

He is in line for the ring toss game. I pictured him more as a ferris wheel guy!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey at least hes chasing rings. thats a good sign.


:eek8:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Funny stuff. 

I hope Andrew Bynum returns as healthy as he left. I never like it when a player has a serious injury.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

He will be back healthy... but the question is... will he play the same? :thinking2:


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

lmao at where's bynum picture


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

LMAO, funniest pic in awhile. What's up with the kids stealing the cannon?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Scuall said:


> What's up with the kids stealing the cannon?


LOL...I'll assume you're serious and respond! It's a shooting game. You know...shoot a gun, hit a target and win a prize. The kids are taking it one step further by trying to play with a cannon...which would guarantee them a prize!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Take notice of the kid waiting outside the porta-potty...butt cheeks twisted shut!!!


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm agree with a previous post, I would have put Bynum at the Ferris Wheel :biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Here is the actual deal with Bynum...

"Two weeks ago we posted an article that Bynum was cleared, and all was well in Lakers Nation. Six days later, Mitch came back to the spotlight and said, “I’m saying he (Bynum) has not been cleared.” Well today, that changes…

L.A. Times: Bynum was cleared by his therapist Friday to expand his rehabilitation program to include light work on the court.

“The reports are very positive,” Kupchak said. “Everything is upbeat. We expect Andrew to be able to go full steam, full bore by training camp.”"

link


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It's about effing time. That was the longest eight weeks in NBA history!!! He better stay healthy and dominate next season...especially if he is looking for a max contract deal, as all reports are now indicating.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hopefully he'll continue where he left off. i'm a little worried that he might of regressed in terms of skill and physical condition not playing basketball for a full 8 months.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

He's ready? It's about damn time. I thought Shaun Livingston was going to be ready to play again before Bynum, even after putting his knee on backwards!


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

With Bynum on the team, you can be sure that the Lakers are going to be a stronger team, and a most diffucult rival on their conference, well, and if both Celtics and Lakers manage to meet in the playoffs again, I am seeing a more balanced rivalry there... this time, Boston had the advantage...


----------

